# Mid-Size Farms



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From GrowingTN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/11/midsize-family-farms-us-taking-hit/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=dace082a25-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-dace082a25-296641129


----------

